# plastic push-on rims question ?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

are there plastic push-on rims that come in the .062/.063 size? seems to me they are all of the .059 size and at 10.00 for the sillifoam (wizard) drilling them by hand is a touchy situation i,d hate to drill,em and find i,m a tic out of center and rendered useless!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

A .059 Delrin rim will fit on .063 axles .004 more without cracking.

__________________


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Zoomin motorsports, Jw's, Wizzard, RTHO, and the like make these types of wheels. They are made on highly accurate C.N.C. machinery.These machines drill and ream the holes to an accuracy of .0002" Concentricity.
If you drill these with a hand drill, you have ruined them.

DO NOT DRILL THEM. 

BUY A WHEELPRESS

I would hate to see you throw more money down the drain by buying more wheels and trying to push them on with your fingers. This is not how they were designed.

The major things that effect how true these wheels press on are:

Dia of the axle, I would try to stay below .065"

Suface finish of the axle: Try to stay away from splines axles, the smoother the better. If you have to use stock or splined axles, try to "knock down" the splines with emery cloth or a stone. Turning the axle in your dremel and smoothing out the splined area.

The leading edge of axle should have a broken edge.

Hope this helps.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so the leading edge being broken would cause the wheel to adhere better,i assume.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o.k. a tire press it is ! this week my first order of business is a new 45 ohm resistor and some of them cow tires from tom hiesters mini cars then a rim press.also to do more axel research and crown gear options.thanx smalltime for saving me from damanging some expensive rims/tires combo.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*One more thing...*



joegri said:


> o.k. a tire press it is ! this week my first order of business is a new 45 ohm resistor and some of them cow tires from tom hiesters mini cars then a rim press.also to do more axel research and crown gear options.thanx smalltime for saving me from damanging some expensive rims/tires combo.


they make awfully small rims these days and just any wheel-press may not be the "right-one". RTHO makes several size "anvils"/bases that the rim rest against. If the "anvil/base doesn't fit snugly inside the rims, they can still be tricky to press on straight or w/o ruining the expensive tires. After I get a rim started on an axle, I always tighten then relieve(back off the pressure and rotate the rim on the "anvil"/base), tighten then relieve, over and over till the the rim sits where I want it. You can bend an axle with the wheel press if not careful. Another thing I do is put a little "Slick-50" on end of axle before I try and press on the rim. I'm sure any oil or grease will do......wooff


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wooff after i posted i did go to rtho site and looked at his press and anvils. that looks like the way to fly! funny thing when i got into tjes(4years ago) i kept sayin to my self" why would i want something like that? well now i,m finding out. this is startin to get deep!! but i promised my self i wouldnt get into wraping armatures,but it looks interesting!!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

slotnewbie69 said:


> so the leading edge being broken would cause the wheel to adhere better,i assume.


Well kind of,
The wheel will stay on due to the interferance fit.(small hole/big axle).

Breaking the leading edge will alow the axle to "slide" in rather than cut in. The Type of plastic used for these wheels is designed to "give" a little and form fit to the axle. This is why if you use a set of wheels on a .065 axle, and press them off, they will be too big for an axle that is .063.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the tip.


----------

